# Wilcom Software for sale



## OregonEmb (May 30, 2013)

I am no longer digitizing and don't need this software any more...

Wilcom Embroidery Studio e1.5 Level 2 full digitizing software which includes CorelDraw 

Asking $3,500 or best offer

If you have any questions please send me a private message and I would be happy to discuss.


----------



## accentchandru (Aug 24, 2013)

Hi iam looking for this one .. can u please tell me do u have dongles for this software along with cd(original) ? best price please


----------



## RickyJ702 (Jul 23, 2012)

if you do sell make sure they get registered with wilcom and dongle is set up with new owner. each year they update recode dongles for theft purposes. well at least for the e3 lvl 2 I had to.


----------



## OregonEmb (May 30, 2013)

accentchandru said:


> Hi iam looking for this one .. can u please tell me do u have dongles for this software along with cd(original) ? best price please



Sent you a PM


----------



## dazzabling (Sep 21, 2011)

Please try and get the required posts to post in the Classified section

TF Classifieds - T-Shirt Forums

*To keep spam down, we require that you have at least 15 posts in the forum before posting in the classifieds area. If you do not have 15 posts, you can pay the $15 fee.*


----------



## OregonEmb (May 30, 2013)

dazzabling said:


> Please try and get the required posts to post in the Classified section
> 
> TF Classifieds - T-Shirt Forums
> 
> *To keep spam down, we require that you have at least 15 posts in the forum before posting in the classifieds area. If you do not have 15 posts, you can pay the $15 fee.*



Sorry I didn't realize there was a separate classified section. 

NEW AD POSTED IN CLASSIFIED SECTION


----------

